# nakakapanibago



## alkor

hi!  What does nakakapanibago translate to? I have read somewhere in the forum that nakaka- means "to cause" and panibago means new or anew, but I can't connect the real meaning. By the way, my sentence is "Nakakapanibago ka. Bat di mo na ako tinitext?" I think it somehow translate to "You make me ___. Why aren't you texting me anymore?" Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## AskLang

My try alkor is -



> I don't seem to know you anymore. Why aren't you texting me any longer?


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## niernier

A longer translation but will capture the meaning might be:

Nakakapanibago ka. -> You make me feel like you are a different person now.

If you want a more concise translation, you can just translate it to *"You've changed."*


----------



## DotterKat

"Nakakapanibago ka. Bat di mo na ako tinitext?"

_*You*_ _*seem different*_. How come you don't text me anymore?


----------



## edrcet

I would say (the first part) NAKAKAPANIBAGO KA would more convey the meaning of "feeling strange" (root:  manibago).  The NAKAKA prefix conveys the meaning of "causing" (forms causitive statives).  Therefore, I would come up with:  "It feels like you are a stranger to me."


----------



## Rhime

"_Nakakapanibago_" means you're feeling something arrived that you're not used to, that something's changed. I'd go with DotterKat's translation, but here's a little more on the use of "_bago_".

"_Bago_", while in general meaning "new", can also mean "changed". So:

_Nagbago ka na_. - You've changed.
_May mga nagbago_. - Things have changed.


----------

